# Demolished new rug



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi all,
Just wanted a moan as my shetland has demolished his new rug in the field! It is a lightweight IV Horse turnout.One legstrap was hanging on by the clip and one of the belly straps is ripped off which is somewhere in the MUDDY field.Is it worth getting them sewn back on?


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah some places sew them back on for a few quid. my irish draught mare is a bugger for ripping her rug to shreds, but shes had it for 4 years now i've just had it repaired and re-proofed every year. x


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I talk mine to my local shoe menders, he is brilliant and saves me a fortune. They have the big sewing machines and you can buy the bits that you need on ebay or other places.....I am taking Dimbys IV fly rug in to the cobblers to have it all altered I am extending the neck as it doesn't cover enough and also having a belly cover put on I am using one of Caddys old fly rugs to adjust it.... just an idea


----------



## bluejacket (Nov 15, 2009)

That's annoying! Your pony might be getting too warm. Equine's natural temperature is higher than humans. 

Shetlands have a double winter coat, outer sheds the weather and inner is for warmth. Pure bred Shetlands don't usually need rugging up even in the harshest winter unless they are ill or very old (over 40). My 23 year old happily stands all toasty with snow on his back, more often than not he ignores the field shelter. Like all horses what they do need is the option to shelter from the driving wind and the rain and the heat in summer.....

A cobbler or a saddler will probably do repairs for you...


----------



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

He only had a rug on coz he was clipped,but not bothering again going to use my new furminator.someone found the missing belly strap in the field!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I remember when I had my first horse on loan, I put him in the field on night, came back the next morning and his rug was off, but in the middle of the field FULLY fastned up.

Was really strange, convinced it was someone was playing a prank


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My old mare used to do that. Her rug was usually dumped in the biggest muddest puddle she could find and always all the straps were fastened up properly.


----------

